
Ask HN: Elixir in the Wild - juandazapata
I&#x27;m trying to figure out how companies are using Elixirlang.<p>Can you fill this short survey? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;YoAUjerR5J<p>Results will be public after 1 month.
======
perishabledave
It's a bit odd asking to fill out a survey rather than merely asking if anyone
uses Elixir. Anyways, I've been trying to keep tabs of companies that have
been using Elixir, here's a small list:

Rosepoint Software Discord Undead Labs (now defunct?) Dockyard Thoughtbot
Carbon 5 Whisper (I think) Etsy Bleacher Report

And for Erlang: WhatsApp Facebook Messenger (I think)

If anyone know differently please correct me if I'm wrong :)

------
silentfish
[http://stackshare.io/elixir/in-stacks](http://stackshare.io/elixir/in-stacks)

------
jdimov10
I have an "Elixir in the Wild" series of blog posts about people and companies
using Elixir on my blog: [http://blog.jordan-dimov.com/](http://blog.jordan-
dimov.com/)

------
czbond
You have to provide some more background, it's a lot of info that we have no
reason why it's being asked.

~~~
juandazapata
There's no mystery. I just want to understand if Elixir is being used in the
real world (other than enthusiast programmers doing side projects) and if
there's a demand for Elixir services.

Email, Name, etc are optional to fill.

------
mtmail
Is this a marketing survey? It starts asking for company name, website,
address.

~~~
juandazapata
It's not a marketing survey, I'm not asking for an address. The email is
optional.

I just want to understand if Elixir is being used outside toy projects and if
there's a demand for Elixir developers.

